# RPG Keys V7 Lightroom 5 Upgrade?



## snipey (Jun 28, 2013)

I have been an RPG keys user for quite some time now (2 versions back) and I am having a hard time justifying paying $179 (a small fee according to their website) to allow me to have Lightroom 5 functionality. Sure we can also create our own macros but that is secondary to me. I consider RPG keys invaluable for saving time. I am already sold on that.

I am not trying to start a bashing war, or come across as cheap. I know there are many factors and I want to support the company etc...

RPG keys is not a software giant but after paying $80 to upgrade to LR5 and then nearly double that to be able to use my RPG keys with LR5 seems excessive. Perhaps the new LR5 features aren't compelling enough to commit to both upgrades? I do not know?

I am having a hard time going ahead at this price. I really do want to upgrade and I probably will suck it up and pay. I am curious if anyone else shares the same feelings? I haven't heard anyone make a sound about this.

Thanks


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I don't have one, but the upgrade price does seem excessive. 

Does your current device and software not work with LR5? Both LR and rpgkeys software come with 30-day free trials, so you could try both and figure out if it's worth it to you.

Hal


----------



## quantum (Oct 3, 2013)

I tried RPG keys. I found upgrade policy not to my liking and their customer care. I stumbled across Paddy for Lightroom and initially this was great. However since LR5 there's been loads of problems and I wouldn;t go there right now if I were you. Keep checking the blog though, because when he does solve thos I would recommend you give it a try.
It's not run as a business just a pay if-you-like thing as it's basically a hobby for him. 
I wish there was a stable alternative because I find LR painful to use without a keyboard alternative to slider adjustments.
It appears whenever there's a dot or a full release something goes awry with all these keyboard controller's software - I dunno why that should be...
Someone should have a word with Adobe.


----------



## PeterDorr (Jan 5, 2014)

*Sorry RPG, but I will have to drop ypu*

I agree guys.

$179 is just excessive and will kill the whole user base I am afraid.
At least I decided to call it a day and drop the RPG route. Quite a petty, because I kind of liked it but I am sure there is another one out there that is a bit more reasaonable.

In fact I am now ordering a brand new Contour Design ShuttlePro v2 for just over $100


----------



## aaalegre (Jan 5, 2014)

I have  been using Actions for iPad and for 4 bucks it will worth it. I will be sending my keys back I find it much easier and also colorful Check it out https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/actions-for-ipad/id564645608?mt=8


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2014)

PeterDorr said:


> In fact I am now ordering a brand new Contour Design ShuttlePro v2 for just over $100



That's my favourite too Peter - and it doesn't break when they release a Lightroom upgrade.


----------



## snipey (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, glad to see I am not alone. 

I am simply too stubborn based on the principle of the situation to upgrade now and have decided to drop RPG keys. I  feel a tad frustrated since I have so much invested this far. 




Hal P Anderson said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I don't have one, but the upgrade price does seem excessive.
> 
> ...




I have been with them for a few versions and upgraded along the way (one was a free upgrade within 90 days after purchase or something like that). The RPG software will not even work with LR5 unless you have the proper version to support it. You cannot even program the shortcuts.


As as far as the customer service remark mentioned before..well I agree, they don't give me a warm feeling and they are rather abrupt. However, they always got back to me in a timely manner at least.

Back to to the LR sliders for me now and I am actually not hating it quite as bad as before...Well that is what I tell myself at least. 

thanks everyone


----------



## quantum (Jan 18, 2014)

What I like about keys is the fact that you can tap 3 times, say, to increase exposure on one button; twice on blacks for instance and move on to the next all without taking your eye off the screen because you know the layout of the keys under your hand. I tried a couple of keyboards but gone back to a simple 18 key wilress keypad that I can remember the keys easily.
Paddy was great but like RPG gets trashed each time Adobe puts out a new release. I eally don;t understand why keystrokes should be changed with each release.
Paddy was my favourite but as I say the developer has not had spare time to upgrade to 5.3 and it;s a long process. I'd happily pay for a stable alternative (but not the fees RPG charge).


----------

